# It is done



## runnergirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Well not quite, but I put my deposit down on a baby today!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Really?? when you get this baby home, we'll need to take a look!! 
p:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How exciting, I can't wait to see your new little friend!!


----------



## runnergirl (Mar 26, 2014)

Don't worry, I will definitely post pics!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh yeah!! Greenies are sooo much fun! Great birds!


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, you will not regret it. GCC are very smart, very quiet (he does say words/phrases and whistles small sections of songs and cat call) and little monkeys when it comes to playing with toys. I love my GCC he is the center of attention in my family room, he loves to be on my shoulder and hide in my hair. I have him exclusively on pellets, fresh fruits and vegetables, also cheerios as treats. Here are a few pics of my little guy, can't wait to see pics of your new GCC.
















^He loves to hide in my hair ♥^








^On his cage seeing what everyone is doing.^


----------



## BudgieBudds (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations!! Green-cheeks are the best!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Trippi said:


> Congrats, you will not regret it. GCC are very smart, very quiet (he does say words/phrases and whistles small sections of songs and cat call) and little monkeys when it comes to playing with toys. I love my GCC he is the center of attention in my family room, he loves to be on my shoulder and hide in my hair. I have him exclusively on pellets, fresh fruits and vegetables, also cheerios as treats. Here are a few pics of my little guy, can't wait to see pics of your new GCC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you hung his cage from the ceiling!!


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I love how you hung his cage from the ceiling!!


Oh gosh no, I don't have talent or tools to do that. I think you're seeing the perch on top of his cage with the 2 feeders.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Trippi said:


> Oh gosh no, I don't have talent or tools to do that. I think you're seeing the perch on top of his cage with the 2 feeders.


Nawww, I was just teasing, the pix are showing up for me upside down.. Hence they look hung from the ceiling!


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Nawww, I was just teasing, the pix are showing up for me upside down.. Hence they look hung from the ceiling!


Hahaha , that's weird they aren't for me  I should have seen the "wink" at the end of your comment.


----------

